# Ideas for class presentations selling products



## Hellsbells (May 21, 2012)

Just trying to help a friend out here. She's getting her class to practice preparing and giving presentations (these are adult learners btw). She's going to have a load of products written on slips of paper that each student will  pick out of a hat. They'll then have to sell the product to the rest of the class. She's really struggling to think up products - so far has electric toothbrush, scrabble, ipod/iphone/ipad, digital camera, English dictionary, walkers crisps, jeans, mars bar.  Can anyone please help with other ideas for products.

Thanks v much


----------



## purenarcotic (May 21, 2012)

Umbrella, toaster, fridge, shampoo and conditioner (as in 2 in 1 stuff), tea bags, instant coffee, frubes (yoghurt in a tube).


----------



## mattie (May 22, 2012)

Assuming a few points they might want to illustrate (I know, I know ) :

Something essential (milk, washing-up liquid, soap, watch) vs something 'aspirational' or otherwise non-essential (champagne, dishwasher, perfume, jewelry)

Something tangible (hairclippers, calculator, iron) vs something tacit/service-based (a hairdresser, accountant, dry cleaner)


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2012)

heh i saw a bit of packaging on the ground earlier that just said "grass" on it. had a great little daydream of our design tutor getting us all to do marketing campaigns, moodboards, customer profiles etc. for different drugs


----------

